

The Downside of Immortality - mychaelangelo
http://21stcenturystoic.org/?p=274

======
jangid
In Hinduism, the body dies and the self (soul) is reborn. For a staunch Hindu
believer he, i.e. his self, is immortal. May be, in a next article I would
love to see the rebirth side of many religions.

